# Warehouse broken into, almost everything gone



## waxdad (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi guys i know I'm not a trader on here but i hope under the circumstance it will be ok for me to post this...

Last night the our entire stockwas stolen from our warehouse. If anybody offers you any cheap bulk stock from brands like Dodo Juice, Poorboys, Chemical Guys Collinite Car Boat Wax or Autoglym and others please get in touch with Me and the police! Please share this with anybody you can.

This quite a large amount of the brands listed above and other more common highstreet brands, along with tools, compressors etc

I'll be calling as many traders as i can tomorrow about this so they know about it if anybody offers them the stuff.

Almost everything has been taken and we are left with a lot of empty space and a few broken tubs of wax etc... If you know anything please get in touch


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear this mate, hope you catch the scum  that have done this.

eyes and ears are open.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh my god. Really sorry to hear that


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

That's awful news waxdad. I'm sure you'll receive plenty of support on this forum.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

That's very sad mate sorry to hear this. Hope you get sorted ok


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

That's awful. Sorry to hear it mate.

Really hope they catch who's done it !


----------



## markuk (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, to many assholes out there.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear this, that's very sad news.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that mate, what a wonderful world we live in. Hope things turn out ok in the end for you.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats absolutely terrible. Hope you can get it sorted quickly and catch those who did it.


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Really sorry to hear that. Do you think it was part of the general wave of looting we're seeing in N London and Birmingham?


----------



## robertn (Apr 20, 2010)

It sounds like the sort of gear that might turn up a the local car boot sales. How big a van must they have used?


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear this pal. Whereabouts in Lancs are based?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Jimmy The Saint said:


> Sorry to hear this pal. Whereabouts in Lancs are based?


they are in Accrington,

hope they catch the thieves waxdaddy.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

sorry to hear this. hope you get it all sorted and catch whoever done it


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Gutted!!!!!!! Absolute scum out there at the moment!!

I'll keep an eye on Ebay too, worth looking for anyone selling Qty's and if they're new members too...


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Just seen this on Twitter, very sorry to hear about it, really hope you get it sorted and hopefully the Police can catch whoever has done it.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Really sad to hear about this. Hopefully that you will be able to recover your goods and that these a-holes are brought to justice or sent to Iraq to clear IEDs and mines!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Bad news, i'll let you know if anyone offers anything to us, must've taken them a while to clear out as it's not the easiest stock to remove in a hurry!

Hope you get it back! 

Alex


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

Saw this on Twitter this morning ... I feel for you guys, this sort of thing is all to common these days and unfortunately comes way down on the police priority list. 

Only need 2 words to describe these people: Thieving Scum!!

As everyone else, I will keep my eyes open. Good look getting the insurance sorted and paid out for a re-stocking :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Gutted for you mate!! Unbelievable!! Hope you get your stock back mate ASAP..
Also i hope it works out for you what we were talking about this morning!


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

MARK.H said:


> Saw this on Twitter this morning ... I feel for you guys, this sort of thing is all to common these days and unfortunately comes way down on the police priority list.
> 
> Only need 2 words to describe these people: *Thieving Scum!!*
> 
> As everyone else, I will keep my eyes open. Good look getting the insurance sorted and paid out for a re-stocking :thumb:


My sentiments exactly . Problem with this country is the bloody criminals have more rights than us hard working taxpayers . We need to take a leaf out of other countries books , like USA . Hard time for hard crime , that would nip it in the bud for a short time . 
Sorry for ranting but with all this **** going down in London and elsewhere makes my blood boil , these scum have burned down a grade 1 listed building worth god knows how much , 
over and above that ruined countless peoples lifes , just because one of their own pulled a gun on the police and got himself shot .
Again , who's paying for all this disruption and mess .
Yes us hard working taxpayers again .

I'm really sorry to hear about your stock mate , seriously . If it were left to me .......
Well I'll leave it at that 

Mark H


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

Totaly Gutted. Nothing is safe in this country anymore.

Not like years ago where you could go out and leave your front door wide open and nobody ever bothered about it.

Hope you get your stock back and get the matter sortrd very soon.

I know some people may say well you have insurance but at the end of the day thats not the point. Its more the principle of it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh Man i feel for you.
Geez the scumbags.
So sorry man i know it seams doubtful but hope they catch the swines.
Would use stronger but it is an open forum.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Bad news mate makes me sick when folk like us graft hard for long hours for the little we have and *Toerags * (like those that had your stuff away) come along and relieve us of what we have built up (sometimes over a lifetime of toil)in just a few hours.

I hope they get the perpetrators and that you suffer as little disruption as possible.

ear to the ground over the border here in Cumbria


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Gutted for you mate. I live in Chorley , Lancs and we have had a run of house and car break in`s lately. They broke in my friends house and even took the kids first baby teeth thinking they were items of value!! Thieving scum - bring back national service. Theres no deterrent anymore!


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, I have facebooked it and retweeted dodos tweet for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Shocking mate!! I do hope this is not the result of the recent actions around the UK?


----------



## waxdad (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks everybody it really means a great deal to me to see peoples support. I've been busy most of the day with the police forensics team who have gone over our place and the one car they left behind (loaded up with some of my own stock).

These *******s have not just robbed me but 5 other units inside the same complex, its gated and locked and not a single lock has been damaged. I own the place and i need to unlock 4 doors to get inside.

I am at a total loss at the moment but I am not the type to give up, I'll start again from scratch if i have to.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thieving scum, it just shows you no matter what you do to protect your property if they want it that bad they will get it. Try not to beat yourself up about it the scum arent worth it. Im sure you will be back! How the hell did they get in??


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

That is terrible news Waxdad. Don't give up, don't let these thieving scumbags get the better of you. Don't let them win. They should chop their bloody hands off like they do abroad. Pity you can't booby trap the front door to blow their thieving hands off. *******s


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

sorry to hear this


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Gutted for you mate

I'll keep a look out for you as im local to you.

If you need a hand with anything im sure i can spare afew hours.

Im from Blackburn so its only around the corner.

Hope they caught those who did this to you.

All the best
Ibi


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

Horrible news that. As above im only around the corner (bolton) if you need any help with anything.. My dad goes to lots of carboots and is an ebay whore so ive emailed him this post! Good look with the police & insurance!


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

*******s.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear this mate, hopefully you get things sorted soon.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Bunch of trappers hats if u ask me. 

can't see anyone buying stuff in bulk and not asking where its come from, but you never know. Don't give up fella and I hope you have some luck in finding the little *****


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear that if i get offered anything i will let you know,might be worth keeping a eye on ebay in your area


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear it, what a blow. Hope it gets sorted for you and the theiving scumbag's get what they deserve.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, I hope you get it all sorted out and catch whoever done it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Absolutely gutting, very sorry to hear that!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

What is the crime reference number?


----------



## waxdad (Jun 5, 2010)

PootleFlump said:


> What is the crime reference number?


I'll find it and get it up


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

will have to keep an eye on e bay or gumtree type pages for lots of bulk buys of such stuff and if we see anything perhaps we could post a link for you.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Must be gutting for you. Was the car stolen as well?


----------



## waxdad (Jun 5, 2010)

mejinks said:


> Must be gutting for you. Was the car stolen as well?


Oddly not, they filled the boot and back seats then left it with the keys, looks like they were going to come back


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't understand - whose car was it?


----------



## waxdad (Jun 5, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> I don't understand - whose car was it?


The car was one of mine and at the time was inside the building. I had gone to ford fair in the Capri we have as a show car and left my Alfa Romeo in the building. I got back on the Monday to drop the car off to find out we had been done over. The alfa had its boot and back seats filled with autoglym and the keys were with it.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

that's really really sad, so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that mate... does this mean that detailers have been getting involved in the rioting and looting? Hope not 

I hope they mistook it for a cosmetics store lock up... and will get some nasty surprises as they try to use the high foaming shampoo and luxury wax etc on their hair/bikini lines or any other sensitive places.

That'd make me laugh. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Gutted for you fella, wishing you all the very best for the future. 

Hope the Bar Stewards find their homes ransacked when they get home one night.

Of course I believe in getting even & an eye for an eye


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate hope they catch the scum bags that have done it ill keep an eye out


----------



## waxdad (Jun 5, 2010)

crime reference number is EL1102549


----------

